

The first zombie-proof house - cominatchu
http://all-that-is-interesting.com/post/4956385434/the-first-zombie-proof-house

======
kondro
As long as all these complicated mechanisms don't fail to close-up-shop when
you need them to.

I would much prefer a normally-closed house that requires complex mechanisms
to stay open and on failure, resorts to lock-down.

